# RO System set up ??



## Real78 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok, I am soooo lost right now. I have a three stage RO system and upgraded it to a 5 stage RO. out of the RO I have a Uni Tee so I have two out puts. Meaning one for just Drinking water and DI for just the plants.

Questions
1. how do you know on the RO membrane which out put is water and which is waste. The reason I as is because one spits water out like if I just turned the water on and other out put just makes little drips.

2. Does anyone have a diagram for a basic set with a auto shut off valve?

How I have it set up.
1. Water (output)------->(In) first sediment (Out)------>(In) Carbon (out)---> (Into) RO membrane (out)--"This is where I am stuck because there are two outs"--->(In) Auto Shut Off Valve 1(Out)--->(IN) Uni-Tee (2 Outs)----->(In) to DI(Out with ball valve) OFF the UNI-TEE second OUTPUT---->(IN) Post Carbon for drinking water (Out with a ball valve)
Also RO membrane Waste Water (OUT)------>(IN) Shut Off Valve (out) to drain.

Any help from anyone also what is recommended for psi with RO systems because I think I may need a booster which will suck.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 19, 2011)

The one that drips is the RO the constant flow is the waste.

The higher the better if your below 40 psi it will just take longer.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 19, 2011)

I finally got it to stay at 60 psi but now I am not getting any RO water. So I am going to check the fitings. AHhh


----------



## Real78 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok so what I did was add a ball valve to the out of the waste water and closed it just enough to keep my psi at 60. This helped with the RO water and now it is starting to flow a lot better then just one drip every 20 sec. lol.

I was thinking of getting a booster but how does it work and will it help speed the process of RO water output so that I don't waste so much water.

Thanks


----------



## Growdude (Mar 20, 2011)

Something is wrong with your setup, The waste water should not be pumping out so fast you cant keep your water psi. sure your psi will fall slowly until your well pump kicks back on but it shouldnt need the ball valve. In fact im sure thats just forcing bad water out the RO discharge line.

You said you got it used, did you replace the RO membrain or the filter stages?

Here is a basic diagram hxxp://www.spectrapure.com/huds/3-STAGE-DWK-RO-NAG.pdf should be close enough for you to tell if yours is correct.

Note you dont need the ASO (automatic shutt off) valve if you are not using a tank.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, I replaced all filters I am going to order two check valves and maybe a booster pump in later today.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am missing a flow restrictor so that would be a problem so I ordered one today.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 21, 2011)

do you have a tds meter?  Are the filters a "one filter fits all" kinda deal or are they the exact replacements from the manufacturer? 

Sounds like there is an issue somewhere, my hydrologic unit runs @ 60-65psi on well water @ 245-275 ppm starting out. without the restrictor (which makes the waste water less but the ppms higher) will cause it to make r/o water quicker but will reduce filter life as well.

My unit makes 5 gallons in id say 10 minutes...with a TDS of under 6 ppm WITHOUT the restrictor. I can make 100 gallons pretty quick and the tds is low- there is a good bit of waste-water but i have it draining back into the lake and considering im not paying for water or electricity for the pump i let it fill both of my 100 gallon holding tanks until the overflow drips and the ASO kicks in.

Growdude is dead on balls with this one- REP GD!

i will try and help best i can with this one real. i would get a tds meter to see where your ppms are sitting. all you have to do is test the water comming out of each line and then you will know which one is the R/O .....but like growdude said the R/O will drip or have less flow.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 22, 2011)

I spoke with Spectra pure and they said I should have a flow restricter. Then system needs it but after speaking with them I will never buy anything from them again. I am going to upgrade the membrine case with a different companies because I never want to deal with them again.

I am giving you money and you want to act like a **** for no reason, never again.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 24, 2011)

Went to the grow store today and the owner gave me a flow restricter and let me tell you it works great. That slowed my waste water down by a lot and my pressure is between 55-60psi. I am getting a lot more RO water and I am happy now.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 31, 2011)

temperature plays a big role in how much water will be produced. when the companies rate their ro units they are purifing 77* water.

real at least you got to talk to the company. mine got me a junk unit quick & cant get ahold of em. PUREWATER CLUB!!! steer clear of these a holes. get this, my membrane pulls tds down from ~300 to 23 but still allows chlorine to pass.....?????? cant figure that out. at least i can replace the guts as the canisters are common 10"


----------



## Real78 (Apr 7, 2011)

I didn't notice that the system came with the flow restricter until after the fact oh well.


----------

